# I am interested in a much younger woman...



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

And she has a boyfriend. This is troublesome.

I met her yesterday, and she openly flirted with me. She is 18 or 19, just graduated high school. I find her incredibly attractive, but at the same time, the age difference troubles me a bit. I look much younger than I am, so I estimate she probably thought I was around her age, instead of 10 years older. 

My mom became friends with her on Facebook (that's how I met her, they're in the same class, and I went to class with her yesterday), and I just friend requested her. She hasn't accepted the friendship, or been on...I have no idea how this will go over.

Am I shooting myself in the foot here by doing this?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> And she has a boyfriend. This is troublesome.
> 
> I met her yesterday, and she openly flirted with me. She is 18 or 19, just graduated high school. I find her incredibly attractive, but at the same time, the age difference troubles me a bit. I look much younger than I am, so I estimate she probably thought I was around her age, instead of 10 years older.
> 
> ...


Shooting yourself in the foot how? She's legal, no worries man.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rymo said:


> Shooting yourself in the foot how? She's legal, no worries man.


I know she's legal, but there are two possible reactions she can have:

A.) Ooh, a much older man! He's more experienced than me, and more worldly! I want to ditch my boyfriend and hang out with him!
B.) Eww, he's like a cradle robber or something...pushing 30 and interested in a teenager! Yuck!

_The legality of it isn't the problem. And I am fine with the age difference...that is, if the flirting was serious and she actually does want something serious. The problem is how she would take it, not me.

And I look like I'm 20, many people are surprised when they find out my age. 
_


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just because a teenager flirted with you doesn't mean she is interested. At that age many women like to see if they can get guys going - as a self esteem boost. 

I don't see how this is shooting yourself in the foot to friend her - unless you have a gf who will be upset. Or her bf is a jealous type who is into martial arts and guns.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> I know she's legal, but there are two possible reactions she can have:
> 
> A.) Ooh, a much older man! He's more experienced than me, and more worldly! I want to ditch my boyfriend and hang out with him!
> B.) Eww, he's like a cradle robber or something...pushing 30 and interested in a teenager! Yuck!
> ...


A. If you're patient, gain her trust, and befriend her.

B. If you act all stalker'ish and nag her constantly.

It's a game and if you learn how how to play it, you can get a favorable outcome. I hate games though, so I just ignore everyone.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

scarpia said:


> Just because a teenager flirted with you doesn't mean she is interested. At that age many women like to see if they can get guys going - as a self esteem boost.
> 
> I don't see how this is shooting yourself in the foot to friend her - unless you have a gf who will be upset. Or her bf is a jealous type who is into martial arts and guns.


Are you suggesting that I should just ignore her advances? What if she is serious?

I remember what it was like, the dating pool at 19. Women my age are a lot more straightfoward, whether they're interested or not interested. And if it was harmless flirting, I'd just laugh it off and forget it.

She has a boyfriend, anyway, so she's off limits. Perhaps I shouldn't have friend requested her, but too late now.

I wish girls would just come out and say, "hey, I like you, let's go on a date"...but how many guys have expressed that they wish girls/women would do that, and they don't, and even after they express it, they still don't. /sigh :no

Oh, and I would never act all stalkerish and nag her. That's not my M.O. If a girl expresses disinterest, I back off. Plenty of fish in the sea, and there is no "perfect girl." There are lots of possible mates out there.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I reckon you should go for it! Nothing wrong with friend requesting her. Maybe she's having problems with her boyfriend and is thinking about breaking up with him? She's not married to him, so I don't see anything wrong with it. The worst she can do is tell you she's not interested. Just flirt a bit more and see where it goes. But if the boyfriend is into martial arts and guns as was previously mentioned... run like hellll


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No harm in trying, but just remember that flirting is often second nature to attractive teenage girls, you could have been the tenth guy that day she acted the same way with.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I've noticed that, since I've lost some weight recently, and changed my haircut to a different hairstyle, I'm getting A LOT of female attention. Where, before I would walk into a room and every girl would ignore me, I walk into a room now and a lot of cuties (some in their teens, some in their 20's, some in their 30's) look at me.

This makes me feel a lot more confident, but I still struggle to approach. Getting over the hump of "Do you want to meet up for lunch sometime/hang out sometime?" always seems to get in the way. It doesn't get easier over time, unfortunately, no matter how many times you do it.

I understand what the guys here are saying, that she may have just flirted with me because I was a guy. However, if there is a possibility she was serious...you know?

Anyway, I'm single now, and if this girl doesn't work out, I can date someone else. No biggie.

And I have no clue how serious her boyfriend is, or what he's into. I wouldn't get involved with her until they officially broke up, anyways...never would do that to another guy.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Well, I've noticed that, since I've lost some weight recently, and changed my haircut to a different hairstyle, I'm getting A LOT of female attention. Where, before I would walk into a room and every girl would ignore me, I walk into a room now and a lot of cuties (some in their teens, some in their 20's, some in their 30's) look at me.
> 
> This makes me feel a lot more confident, but I still struggle to approach. Getting over the hump of "Do you want to meet up for lunch sometime/hang out sometime?" always seems to get in the way. It doesn't get easier over time, unfortunately, no matter how many times you do it.
> 
> ...


pics plz. btw you seem to have a much better attitude about things than you did a month or so ago. congrats


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

She has a boyfriend, if she cheats on him with you she's worthless and so are you for letting her.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Chase if you want, just don't be surprised if you don't exactly get a Disney romance or a drama-free booty call partner out of a significantly younger chick who'd be rebounding if you wait to pounce when they break up. If other girls are noticing you, they're a much better target.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Go to my profile page to see pics. I am not posting it here, out of privacy.

And I am not expecting a Disney romance. All couples fight. Disney is illogical. 

Anyway, I'm going to leave it at...she can friend me if she wants, if she is interested the next time I see her (and flirts again) I'll ask her out, and if neither happens, I'll just give it up and move on. Or if she just wants to be friends and wasn't serious about the flirting, that's cool, too.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Are you suggesting that I should just ignore her advances? What if she is serious?
> 
> I remember what it was like, the dating pool at 19. Women my age are a lot more straightfoward, whether they're interested or not interested. And if it was harmless flirting, I'd just laugh it off and forget it.
> 
> ...


 If she was really serious she would dump the bf. She is just playing games.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Go to my profile page to see pics. I am not posting it here, out of privacy.
> 
> And I am not expecting a Disney romance. All couples fight. Disney is illogical.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to leave it at...she can friend me if she wants, if she is interested the next time I see her (and flirts again) I'll ask her out, and if neither happens, I'll just give it up and move on. Or if she just wants to be friends and wasn't serious about the flirting, that's cool, too.


good attitude


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whacha yo mama gonna say?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

scarpia said:


> Just because a teenager flirted with you doesn't mean she is interested. At that age many women like to see if they can get guys going - as a self esteem boost.


At least an 80% chance that this is the most pertinent post in the thread...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

anomalous said:


> At least an 80% chance that this is the most pertinent post in the thread...


Doesn't make a bit of difference. No reason he still shouldn't see where things go. Since he has a realistic attitude about things, it can't hurt. Personally I wouldn't even think of anyone with a boyfriend in that way, but for OP at the very least it's experience talking to a girl.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

"she has a boyfriend" ....


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm just going to keep my options open. I have plenty of time left to date, don't need to worry about things like this.

To be honest, I'd feel more comfortable if she was 21 or 22, or of legal drinking age. Even if I was into my mid 30's, then dating someone who's 10 years younger would not be that big of a deal. 

There's just that maturity gap, which is making me hold off. Yes, she is attractive. And yes, she probably was trying to pull my strings, to see if she could flirt with an older guy (that is, if she actually realized I was an older guy.) I do think she is a nice person, and I would value friendship with her...but come on, where she is and where I'm at is not exactly the same. 

Realistically, unless she gives me a reason to go after her, I think I should aim for the 21 year and older olds.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I'm just going to keep my options open. I have plenty of time left to date, don't need to worry about things like this.
> 
> To be honest, I'd feel more comfortable if she was 21 or 22, or of legal drinking age. Even if I was into my mid 30's, then dating someone who's 10 years younger would not be that big of a deal.
> 
> ...


Realistically, yes, you're absolutely right. Where have you gotten this recent burst of attention from girls from? Just walking around? Or is there somewhere you go where you can meet new people at? Although it gets a horrible rap around here, I would suggest online dating as a supplement to your normal, everyday chances of meeting a girl.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rymo said:


> Realistically, yes, you're absolutely right. Where have you gotten this recent burst of attention from girls from? Just walking around? Or is there somewhere you go where you can meet new people at? Although it gets a horrible rap around here, I would suggest online dating as a supplement to your normal, everyday chances of meeting a girl.


Realistically, I've been more social lately, going to bars, clubs, concerts, movies, etc.

Although I went to those before, and didn't get eye looks from attractive women. It's obviously three things:

1. Changed my eyeglasses
2. Changed my haircut
3. Lost weight

Now, if I throw a fourth thing in there, which is to go to the gym and get toned, I imagine I'd have a girlfriend by the time I'm 30.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Cincinnati sucks for singles. Did she accept your request?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Realistically, I've been more social lately, going to bars, clubs, concerts, movies, etc.
> 
> Although I went to those before, and didn't get eye looks from attractive women. It's obviously three things:
> 
> ...


Realistically...:b

I can't get over how much more confident you are. You previously said you were too ugly to ever get a girl and were destined to be alone forever, but now you have such a positive attitude. It's inspiring man, especially with the mountains of negativity around here. It's great to see someone actually taking some initiative.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> Realistically...:b
> 
> I can't get over how much more confident you are. You previously said you were too ugly to ever get a girl and were destined to be alone forever, but now you have such a positive attitude. It's inspiring man, especially with the mountains of negativity around here. It's great to see someone actually taking some initiative.


Yes it is, I'm in the same boat as well. Things have been improving for me since February.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

srschirm said:


> Cincinnati sucks for singles. Did she accept your request?


Yes she did. We're Facebook friends now. 



rymo said:


> Realistically...:b
> 
> I can't get over how much more confident you are. You previously said you were too ugly to ever get a girl and were destined to be alone forever, but now you have such a positive attitude. It's inspiring man, especially with the mountains of negativity around here. It's great to see someone actually taking some initiative.


What I'm anxious about is the process of getting out there. Now that I know I have a chance, and that my BDD is actually real (and I'm not ugly at all), I can stop obsessing about that, and start trying to focus on meeting women.

The only flaw at the moment is that I live at home (temporarily, I moved back here to take care of my ailing relative who died around Christmas), and I'm trying to help out my mom by staying here. Also, I don't have a job, but will be co-oping sometime in the future.

I do want to get out there on my own. That's not what's stopping me. But I am a very family-oriented person, and I don't want to move out yet (plus, don't have the money to throw at an apartment.)

...If that would stop me from getting a girlfriend, that is. For lots of guys, it doesn't.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Yes she did. We're Facebook friends now.
> 
> What I'm anxious about is the process of getting out there. Now that I know I have a chance, and that my BDD is actually real (and I'm not ugly at all), I can stop obsessing about that, and start trying to focus on meeting women.
> 
> ...


I'm 25 and I still live at home. AND my parent's bedroom is right next to mine, with a wall separating us that doesn't block out a whole lot of noise...

You can see where this is going, and this was a huge insecurity of mine at first. But when I was able to finally start getting girls over here and we managed to work around all of the obstacles, I realized that it's not such a big deal after all. As long as you have some ambition and you are a person who is working to get somewhere, that is a huge plus in a girl's eyes. If you lived at home but you were a couch potato who literally had 0 prospects in life (a bum), girls wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole. But you're clearly getting your stuff together, working on yourself, you're going to be working soon, yadda yadda yadda. That combined with the fact that you can tell girls that you're a family man, you're golden.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> Yes she did. We're Facebook friends now.


Well now you have a couple new friends.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Also, very nice of you to take care of your relative...

Sometimes I wish I still lived at home. Especially when the bills come in.


----------



## Spooky Chan (May 16, 2012)

I don't agree with the whole pursuing her while she has a boyfriend...Shame on those of you who are egging him on. Age difference can't really comment on, it's up to you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

At least she's of legal age and at least you have concern with age unlike most men these days who would hit on like 14 to 17 year olds. Plus you aren't really THAT old for her but that's just my opinion.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Spooky Chan said:


> I don't agree with the whole pursuing her while she has a boyfriend...Shame on those of you who are egging him on. Age difference can't really comment on, it's up to you.


If she did cheat on her bf, then the blame lies on her 110%. Most likely would mean she was unhappy with her current relationship. There's absolutely no harm in OP talking to her, and if she is the type to cheat, she would do it with someone else if not him. As for a guy pursuing a girl who is in a relationship to begin with, first of all it's not like he's aggressively pursuing it. He's just partaking in some harmless flirting. That's a positive experience for a guy with SA, whether the girl is in a relationship or not. He has also expressed that he won't get bent out of shape if nothing happens with her, so I really don't see the harm for anyone involved if he flirts with her a few times.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I looked at pictures of her and her boyfriend. 

Yeah, they look serious. I am not going to pursue this while she's dating him. 

But I don't need more drama in my life. I'd rather date someone around my own age, who has all her stuff together, than date someone who's just starting out...mostly because of this reason. I would probably be an experiment, rather than anything serious...and I'm looking for something serious.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> she has a boyfriend
> she has a boyfriend
> she has a boyfriend


Age difference aside, that fact alone should answer your question. Never pursue someone who's already in a relationship, whether you think it's serious or not. It's bad form.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thank you. Now you can close the thread.

And I said I wouldn't pursue her unless she broke up with him. That is what I've said all along. Flirting and her hotness aside, I wouldn't do that to another guy.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

One word : drama.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If she flirts again with me, I'm going to make it clear to her that we're just friends. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WintersTale said:


> Well, I looked at pictures of her and her boyfriend.
> 
> *Yeah, they look serious. I am not going to pursue this while she's dating him. *
> 
> But I don't need more drama in my life. I'd rather date someone around my own age, who has all her stuff together, than date someone who's just starting out...mostly because of this reason. I would probably be an experiment, rather than anything serious...and I'm looking for something serious.


Good move. You don't need that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> I'm 25 and I still live at home. AND my parent's bedroom is right next to mine, with a wall separating us that doesn't block out a whole lot of noise...
> 
> You can see where this is going, and this was a huge insecurity of mine at first. But when I was able to finally start getting girls over here and we managed to work around all of the obstacles, I realized that it's not such a big deal after all. As long as you have some ambition and you are a person who is working to get somewhere, that is a huge plus in a girl's eyes. If you lived at home but you were a couch potato who literally had 0 prospects in life (a bum), girls wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole. But you're clearly getting your stuff together, working on yourself, you're going to be working soon, yadda yadda yadda. That combined with the fact that you can tell girls that you're a family man, you're golden.


Well SHEEOOT, that's made me prime beef for years now. :roll


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree about not pursuing a girl while she is in a relationship, I know you already know that so that is good. I don't get people that go after others that are in a relationship. Around your age yea I would say don't really go after someone in their teens..like you said over 21 would be better. It seems like you do have good attitude about this. You can still be friends though if you wanted to.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

rymo said:


> Realistically, yes, you're absolutely right. Where have you gotten this recent burst of attention from girls from? Just walking around? Or is there somewhere you go where you can meet new people at? Although it gets a horrible rap around here, I would suggest online dating as a supplement to your normal, everyday chances of meeting a girl.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

But if you do - don't bother with the nun on PoF.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Spooky Chan said:


> I don't agree with the whole pursuing her while she has a boyfriend...Shame on those of you who are egging him on. Age difference can't really comment on, it's up to you.


You don't understand. Guys gotta be guys. Ugh ugh - teenage girl. *UGH!!!!*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

10 years age difference is not that big of a deal. 

The boyfriend was the problematic part.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i think you should at least try to get closer to her as time goes along. dating isnt married; if you think you are better for that person than whoever theyre with at the moment (not saying thats what you think, just in general), then at least give her the option of a choice, for later if not for now. i know you said already you won't pursue, but as long as your feelings are genuine and not the byproduct of lust then you should express them.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't know her that well. That's the thing.

That's _another_ thing. It would be one thing if I knew her for a couple of years, and feelings developed...but I knew her for 5 hours. Weird.

Anyway, she probably was just flirting because I was a new guy. I have no idea if she is relationship material. No idea.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Get to know her as a friend then. Nothing wrong with that! You don't have to actively pursue her and create drama, just stick around and see what happens. You never know


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Try not to entertain thoughts or scenarios of what might be with this girl, in your head. Just let things happen, considering she has a bf, and do your best to communicate with her on a straightforward level.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Get to know her as a friend then. Nothing wrong with that! You don't have to actively pursue her and create drama, just stick around and see what happens. You never know





rdrr said:


> Try not to entertain thoughts or scenarios of what might be with this girl, in your head. Just let things happen, considering she has a bf, and do your best to communicate with her on a straightforward level.


Thanks, that's what I'm going to do. Get to know her, as a friend. That's all she is right now, anyways.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> And she has a boyfriend. This is troublesome.


'nuff said. Leave it alone while this is the case.

*EDIT:* I saw you came to that conclusion already, good work.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrmm...just remember when you were 18 she was 7 years old.


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm, if a much older guy is interested in me I always wonder what's wrong with him .. why isn't he going for women closer to his own age? Although 10 years isn't bad ..

Since she has a boyfriend I'd suggest just befriending her. If you two become friends, she could possibly introduce you to her single friends.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Skttrbrain said:


> Hmm, if a much older guy is interested in me I always wonder what's wrong with him .. why isn't he going for women closer to his own age?


 Any number of reasons. Less baggage. Better breeding potential. Hotter. Ego boost. Men mature later mentally. More likely to let the man lead.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Legal but that doesn't mean it's not creepy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

GD8 said:


> Legal but that doesn't mean it's not creepy


What is creepy is being with someone my own age, who has a lot more relationship experience than I do.

Being with someone younger is probably better, although I find the maturity levels to be uneven. But, still, I still find teenagers attractive, because A.) I look like a teenager, and B.) I have the relationship skills of a teenager.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> What is creepy is being with someone my own age, who has a lot more relationship experience than I do.
> 
> Being with someone younger is probably better, although I find the maturity levels to be uneven. But, still, I still find teenagers attractive, because A.) I look like a teenager, and B.) I have the relationship skills of a teenager.


You're not gonna find a lot of 18 year old girls who are ok with being with a 29 year old virgin, most girls my age are only looking for short term relationships and sex. A woman your own age would be way more understanding, trust me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

GD8 said:


> You're not gonna find a lot of 18 year old girls who are ok with being with a 29 year old virgin, most girls my age are only looking for short term relationships and sex. A woman your own age would be way more understanding, trust me.


Not necessarily.

The likelihood of finding a 29 year old female virgin, who is also attractive, is probably slim to none.

Finding a 18-21 year old virgin, who is attractive, is probably more likely.

When you get to pushing 30, the ratio of male to female virgins is completely unbalanced. More like 10% female virgins, 40% male virgins.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> The likelihood of finding a 29 year old female virgin, who is also attractive, is probably slim to none.
> 
> ...


She doesn't have to be a virgin lol and trust me, the likelihood of finding an 18 year old virgin is just as slim. I'm an 18 year old virgin and even I would be thought of as weird to a girl my age.

Girls your age are more mature, they're looking to settle down and find love. If they genuinely like you then they won't give a ****.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a lot of attractive women at 29 in response to Scarpia. And honestly 29 is still young not that old. Hey WintersTale if you wanna go after someone much younger then go for it. When I was 18 I wouldn't seriously consider going out with a 29 year old...I would think it's gross..but not everyone feels like that. But at my age now I wouldn't have a problem with it. I think being a teenager some/ or most of them can be naive cause their brains are still developing most likely. And people do change from 18 to into their 20s...so who knows how long it would last.

All in my opinion.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^**** just hit the fan.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

From the female point of view I don't see much point in dating an older man unless he has something that younger men can't offer. Wrote about it here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...gas-station-161028/index2.html#post1059595363


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate how guys in their late 20s are vilified for wanting to pursue a 18/19 year old woman. My personal preference is 21 and up. There is a girl at work who is 22 and she and I are at a similar level in life. We both finished school and are working full-time. She started out late last year. I started out summer 2010. I look young for my age. I don't see why me being almost 27 is an issue. The girls who are 18-20 are not at that same life stage usually (I'd still give it a shot. Not sure if we'd click but it's worth a try). 21 is getting there. But it depends on the girl honestly.

Also from my experience, a lot of girls my age are looking for a guy who has his **** together. I'm better off than most SAS males but I'm still a temp, still live at home because I have no clue when I'll lose my second job (field related). I could move out and use the money I saved up to seem more "independent" to girls but what's the point? Living to impress girls who dont understand where I'm coming from? Besides no guarantee I'm gonna have luck with the ladies if I move out. I fail at the earlier stages (conversation) anyway.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I know a guy who at the age of 31, met an 18 year old girl who by the way is smoking hot! And lovely and pretty much perfect in every way :/ dammit. She came onto him, he could not believe his luck and still can't. They got married a year later, have been married for 2 years now and have a baby boy together and seem really happy.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

phoenixwright said:


> I hate how guys in their late 20s are vilified for wanting to pursue a 18/19 year old woman. My personal preference is 21 and up. There is a girl at work who is 22 and she and I are at a similar level in life. We both finished school and are working full-time. She started out late last year. I started out summer 2010. I look young for my age. I don't see why me being almost 27 is an issue. The girls who are 18-20 are not at that same life stage usually (I'd still give it a shot. Not sure if we'd click but it's worth a try). 21 is getting there. But it depends on the girl honestly.
> 
> Also from my experience, a lot of girls my age are looking for a guy who has his **** together. I'm better off than most SAS males but I'm still a temp, still live at home because I have no clue when I'll lose my second job (field related). I could move out and use the money I saved up to seem more "independent" to girls but what's the point? Living to impress girls who dont understand where I'm coming from? Besides no guarantee I'm gonna have luck with the ladies if I move out. I fail at the earlier stages (conversation) anyway.


We are a lot alike. This may sound crass, but also a lot of younger women haven't had a big weight gain like those in their late 20s. Also, they're not cynical and bitter about life yet, which is another plus.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Recently I've been going after girls in their 30s. They're less clingy, generally more established in life, and come with less drama than girls in their early/mid 20s who can't seem to make a decision about anything before consulting with at least 4 friends.

Even if OP has no sexual experience, he has plenty of life experience and I think after a few conversations with this 19 year old he'd realize how mature and experienced he actually is. She probably still gets an allowance dude.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

GD8 said:


> You're not gonna find a lot of 18 year old girls who are ok with being with a 29 year old virgin, most girls my age are only looking for short term relationships and sex.


can you give me some phone numbers? lol



meganmila said:


> There is a lot of attractive women at 29 in response to Scarpia. And honestly 29 is still young not that old. Hey WintersTale if you wanna go after someone much younger then go for it. When I was 18 I wouldn't seriously consider going out with a 29 year old...I would think it's gross..but not everyone feels like that. But at my age now I wouldn't have a problem with it. I think being a teenager some/ or most of them can be naive cause their brains are still developing most likely. And people do change from 18 to into their 20s...so who knows how long it would last.
> 
> All in my opinion.


By age 29 many of the better women are married already. The dating pool gets smaller and smaller as you get older. Another reason men go for younger women. Hardly any of the high school girls are married. lol.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Sexual experience is overrated. I'm a tiger in the sack. Most guys don't last 10 minutes. I have been called the energizer bunny by a girl. And I go at it rough and aggressive. And I'm fond of cunnilingus. 

You should try to get experience under your belt though. Enjoy it while you still are in your prime.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> Recently I've been going after girls in their 30s. They're less clingy, generally more established in life, and come with less drama than girls in their early/mid 20s who can't seem to make a decision about anything before consulting with at least 4 friends.
> 
> Even if OP has no sexual experience, he has plenty of life experience and I think after a few conversations with this 19 year old he'd realize how mature and experienced he actually is. She probably still gets an allowance dude.


Agreed...those really young girls seem great in theory but usually just end up being annoying or immature in a lot of ways. I'm not saying that's every case or that's it their fault, but the fact of the matter is they've pretty much just got out of high school and haven't had a lot of time to mature emotionally. That being said, I'm just talking about being in a relationship with them. As far as just hooking up goes, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

You're not a predator. You're not her Boss. You're not her teacher. She's an adult. It sounds like she flirted with you at least as much as you flirted with her? She has more experience than you.
Jeebus it sounds like you only talked to her for a short time...It sounds like you're putting too much thought into this interaction. She has a boyfriend. She probably flirts with guys all the time. I don't want to sound mean, but she probably hasn't even thought about...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Get dat young *****

Wait, what


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

@srschirm, "This may sound crass, but also a lot of younger women haven't had a big weight gain like those in their late 20s. Also, they're not cynical and bitter about life yet, which is another plus." - wow, wtf! seriously? I really hope not all men think this way, because this is just disgusting.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread is dumb, there aint no rules to love. people post their opinions out of ignorance, if they had any real life knowledge, they would know that things happen for all sorts of reasons

to Opening Poster, get out of other peoples heads


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Lock ** *

Posts have been removed. This has gotten hostile.


----------

